# Jalapeno peppers



## rodedawg (Sep 23, 2010)

I have quite a few jalapeno peppers, and was wondering the best way to preserve or keep them so they don't go bad. Any suggestions would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## buckytom (Sep 23, 2010)

do you have a smoker or a grill that can be used as one?

if so, you can smoke dry jalapenos, which are then called chipotles. if not, you can either dry them in a dehydrator, or a low oven (around 200 degrees) for several hours.

finally, you can always pickle or freeze them. pickling is easy since it can be done in a water bath much like tomatoes. freezing works, but they will get a little mushy and then will need to be cooked in some way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

What BuckyTom said!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2010)

...or you can make Atomic Buffalo Turds.  Jalapeno peppers stuffed with seasoned cream cheese, and a little bit of sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked.


----------



## rodedawg (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 23, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...or you can make Atomic Buffalo Turds. Jalapeno peppers stuffed with seasoned cream cheese, and a little bit of sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked.


 
Oh, I love those!


----------



## 4meandthem (Sep 23, 2010)

You could also make some jalapeno jelly.

I have never seen a ABT on a west coast menu.I will have to try them.I have only seen them stuffed with Cream cheese or cheddar and batter fried.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 23, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> You could also make some jalapeno jelly.
> 
> I have never seen a ABT on a west coast menu.I will have to try them.I have only seen them stuffed with Cream cheese or cheddar and batter fried.



I've never seen them on a restaurant menu either.  They're backyard BBQ food.  You also see them at BBQ competitions.


----------



## silentmeow (Sep 26, 2010)

I string them and hang them in my kitchen window to dry.  I love the way they change colors while drying.  They are also great raw, sliced, deseeded and filled with peanut butter.  It's the only way I can eat them!


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

If I were you I would clean them up and then freeze them. I wouldn't want them to lose the fleshy part by drying them. I think that fleshy part of a jalapeno is the best!


----------



## SarahBlue (Sep 26, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> ...or you can make Atomic Buffalo Turds. Jalapeno peppers stuffed with seasoned cream cheese, and a little bit of sausage, wrapped in bacon and smoked.


 
Oh yes, you could also do this! Those are delicious. My family goes nuts over them.


----------



## Gracie's Kitchen (Oct 3, 2010)

I have frozen my jalapenos for later use in a cranberry salsa recipe I make at Christmas time. It has worked fine, but I do think they lose some of their kick. I recently read in a magazine not to freeze them for that exact reason. I think depending on what you want to use them for, and if you don't mind if they have lost some of their spunk, I would go ahead and freeze or try both freezing and drying and see what you like the best.


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 3, 2010)

silentmeow said:


> I string them and hang them in my kitchen window to dry. I love the way they change colors while drying. They are also great raw, sliced, deseeded and filled with peanut butter. It's the only way I can eat them!


 
What!!!!!! please elaborate! Sounds interesting.


----------



## Fabiabi (Oct 26, 2010)

Pickle them either whole or sliced,or as mentioned above string them up in the kitchen to dry.  Then use when required


----------

